# Hot For Flapper .. New Episode ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

From Tif on the Muscovy list ..

Terry

---------------------------

This week, Flapper runs from the girls
and O'Malley learns to stick up for herself:

http://www.mrflapper.com/051027.htm

Also, a cast of characters page has been
added to Flapper's home page:

http://www.mrflapper.com

Enjoy!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. That writer is so talented!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well you do have some interesting episodes to tell there. Sometimes when you take pix of animals and you look at them later, they look like they're saying something. I'm beginning to wonder if they actually do!

Love your avatar by-the-way.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful episode, and cast of characters. 

I am looking forward to more. 

We really should have a childrens forum with all these great stories!


----------

